# Tires for stock 17's



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

My 2 front tires are bad so I am looking to get 2 new tires,but am considering getting 2 new 265's and putting them on the rear after moving the stock BFG KDWS 245's to the front.

I am considering either the KDW2 or Dunlop Star Specs.Do any of you think I'll have any rubbing issues with a 265 on the rear on my stock 17's with stock suspension?

I can't afford all 4 tires right now so it have to be a mismatched set for a few months.

Also with a 265 in the rear should I go with a 235 in the front so the sidewalls will be the same? I'd need a 265/40/17 and a 235/45/17? Or would the 265/40/17 look ok with the 245/45/17 up front?

Any help would be appreciated,thanks!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

first off a 265 is too big for a stock rim. yes, some people do it but it doesn't mean it's right. you will actually cost yourself some handling and performance if you don't fit the rim properly. your contact patch will also not be at it's optimum

secondly BFG KDW's is pretty much the widest running tire out there, so chances are, you will have rubbing issues on the stock rim. some people put dragbags in as a Mickey Mouse fix, but if you need to do that to fit a certain sized tire, something is obviously wrong

the smallest possible size rim BFG recommends, for that size tire is 9" (stock is 8"), and optimal is 9.5"

if someone tells you "I put a KDW 275 on stock rim and it's great!", let them be and don't follow their lead. I think BFG knows a little more than some person on the internet that the GTO is probably their first "real car" with any type of power

if you have any doubts, call BFG yourself. they are very helpful


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I know it's not optimal and not recommended,but without buying new wider wheels how can traction issues be solved or helped?

I was just considering a wider rear tire for my stock 17's since I needed to buy 2 anyway.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

if you are only looking for better straightline traction, just buy the proper tire size in the stickiest compound you can find

if you do a search on this subject you will find plenty of reasons not to do what you were thinking of doind


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> if you are only looking for better straightline traction, just buy the proper tire size in the stickiest compound you can find
> 
> if you do a search on this subject you will find plenty of reasons not to do what you were thinking of doind


I've decided on the 245/45/17 Dunlop Star Specs.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I've decided on the 245/45/17 Dunlop Star Specs.


If you want a tire that hooks up well from a launch get the Yokohama S-drive, they're reasonable on price and they have a soft compound. Tire Rack has them for $120 each. Just another suggestion.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Colton9182 said:


> If you want a tire that hooks up well from a launch get the Yokohama S-drive, they're reasonable on price and they have a soft compound. Tire Rack has them for $120 each. Just another suggestion.


Thanks,I'll check those out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> first off a 265 is too big for a stock rim. yes, some people do it but it doesn't mean it's right. you will actually cost yourself some handling and performance if you don't fit the rim properly. your contact patch will also not be at it's optimum
> 
> secondly BFG KDW's is pretty much the widest running tire out there, so chances are, you will have rubbing issues on the stock rim. some people put dragbags in as a Mickey Mouse fix, but if you need to do that to fit a certain sized tire, something is obviously wrong
> 
> ...


+1. The tire only works with the correct rim. Yes, you will get a marginal amount of more trackion at the sacrafice of crappy handling.



ROBSGTO said:


> I know it's not optimal and not recommended,but without buying new wider wheels how can traction issues be solved or helped?
> 
> I was just considering a wider rear tire for my stock 17's since I needed to buy 2 anyway.


You have to pay to play. If you want sticky tires, get them. If you want wider tires, get a wheel/tire package and be safe.

If you did some suspension mods to your car it would hook also.


----------



## DarrenCT (May 20, 2008)

here's some confusion for you...... I have 275's on my rears, traction is about 1000x better.... stock rims, no uneven wear.... had to roll the fenders slightly, tho....


g'luck w/ whatever u decide....


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

DarrenCT said:


> here's some confusion for you...... I have 275's on my rears, traction is about 1000x better.... stock rims, no uneven wear.... had to roll the fenders slightly, tho....
> 
> 
> g'luck w/ whatever u decide....


Yea,quite a few others run that setup to,but after thinking on it I'll just wait until I can afford new wheels to do a wider rear tire or also may get rear wheels widened..........not 100% sure yet.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> If you did some suspension mods to your car it would hook also.


Could you please list some things that can be done?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Could you please list some things that can be done?


drag bags and/or springs, subframe connector bushings, inner rear control arm bushings, shocks, Harrop cover, sticky compound tires. the only way you can say that a wider tire gave more traction is if you went from one size to another of the same brand and model. they all have different sizes and compounds. some use Nitto 275 tires but other than saying "i have 275s", they are only as wide as 265s of other brands.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some great 17's for ya..

eBay Motors: WOW 1 set of 4 TSW Chrome Wheels & Potenza RE-01R Tires (item 200337465744 end time May-03-09 11:48:58 PDT)


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Red_Spice said:


> Here are some great 17's for ya..
> 
> eBay Motors: WOW 1 set of 4 TSW Chrome Wheels & Potenza RE-01R Tires (item 200337465744 end time May-03-09 11:48:58 PDT)


Umm he is looking for tires not tires and rims.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> drag bags and/or springs, subframe connector bushings, inner rear control arm bushings, shocks, Harrop cover, sticky compound tires. the only way you can say that a wider tire gave more traction is if you went from one size to another of the same brand and model. they all have different sizes and compounds. some use Nitto 275 tires but other than saying "i have 275s", they are only as wide as 265s of other brands.


Thanks!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> some use Nitto 275 tires *but other than saying "i have 275s", they are only as wide as 265s of other brands*.


so many people just can't seem to grasp this for some reason


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to bring thsi back up,but the Dunlop Star Specs have a tread rating of 200 and my car is my DD so how many miles do you guys think I would be able to get out of them?

Keep in mind I do not do burn outs and do not drive my car hard that much.Thanks!


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Im also looking into new tires for stock 17"rim... im going to stick with stock size for sure but im debating what is the best tire out there for all around DD all season...

Im a goodyear guy so first thing I found that I liked was the Eagle F1 All Season.... but at 175 per tire I really wonder if there isnt something just as good with a z rating and 420 AA tread grade. 

To answer your question robsgto... 200 is a rather low tread rating if you ask me, or its on the lower end for sure. I would stick with something near 400...

I was debating between a few different tires... FYI this is my daily driver. I want to take her to the track once I get a helmet and driveshaft loop.... but I think Im going to get two drag radials for track days... I cant see burning up my daily driver tires at the track.


Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus 196$ per tire
500AA Tread Rating, Z Rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire

Goodyear Eagle F1 All Season 175$ per tire
420AA Tread Rating, Z Rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire


BF Goodrich g-Force Super Sport A/S 148$ per tire
400AA Tread Rating, Z Rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire


and after a little more looking I found these other Goodyear tires that seemed to be of equal quality to the Eagle F1's and they are about and 40 bucks less for basically the same tread and speed rating.

Goodyear Eagle GT 133$ per tire
400AA Tread Rating, Z Rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire

Im kinda puzzled why the GT's are the same speed and tread rating as the F1's for 40 bucks less... Im guessing the F1's have better performance, handling.... etc etc

I have the Eagle F1 All Season on all 4 right now... but I can vouch that they are loud once they get worn...atleast my back right tire seems to make alot of noise, but honestly I think they handle superb and have good tire life.

After doing some research on discount tire those 4 tires I linked are the 4 I was going to choose from.... the Michelin's look like the cream of the crop to me... better tread rating, 45,000 mile warranty and only 25 bucks more then the Eagle F1 All Seasons.

My back right tire is nearly bald I noticed the other day.... from what I've read it has something to do with the limited slip diff and the traction control... my other 3 tires look great especially my front two. 

I'm thinking either grabbing two new Eagle F1's to match the front and keep the back left one for a full size spare.... or grab two of the badass Michelin's and have a mix matched set for a little bit until I feel the need for two new front tires.

Opinions wanted.... and TY for your time I appreciate it.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Im also looking into new tires for stock 17"rim... im going to stick with stock size for sure but im debating what is the best tire out there for all around DD all season...
> 
> Im a goodyear guy so first thing I found that I liked was the Eagle F1 All Season.... but at 175 per tire I really wonder if there isnt something just as good with a z rating and 420 AA tread grade.
> 
> ...


I think I'm just going to buy a cheap tire like the Dunlop Direzzas for now and buy some better ones when I buy new wheels.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> I think I'm just going to buy a cheap tire like the Dunlop Direzzas for now and buy some better ones when I buy new wheels.


I was thinking of doing the same thing possibly since I know Im hard on tires....

This was the cheapest tire I could find on Discount Tire....

Kumho Ecsta AST 100$ per tire
400AA Tread Rating, H Speed Rating (Up to 130 MPH)

Tire Details - Discount Tire

but to me it doesnt seem worth getting the absolute cheapest... for 20-30 bucks more you could have one of these three tires.... that are Z rated and have a 400AA + Tread Rating except the Falkien... only 360AA.

Kumho Ecsta ASX 122$ per tire
420AA Tread Rating, Z rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire

Falken Ziex ZE-512 120$ per tire
360AA Tread Rating, Z rated
Tire Details - Discount Tire

although I think this is the best bang for your buck... 

Goodyear Eagle GT 133$ per tire
400AA, Z rated

Tire Details - Discount Tire

I also looked up the Dunlop Direzza... and it also seems like a good buy.

Dunlop Direzza DZ101 124$ per tire
300AA Tread Rating, W speed rating (Up to 168 MPH)

Tire Details - Discount Tire

Now I dont see anything wrong with any of those 5 tires... but I think if your going to grab the Dunlops... you may as well grab the Goodyear Eagle GT's for 10$ more and have a tire that is going to last about 25% longer then the Dunlops or the Falkien and probably perform better. Not hating on Dunlop though they make a great tire... Im just trying to look at the overall quality and life of the tire since it is your daily driver... like mine is. I dont think you would really need to buy new tires once you got wheels if you went with the GT's... they have the same tread rating and speed rating as the Goodyear Eagle F1's that are 40 bucks more.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Do you guys see snow???...if not, the General UHPs are highly thought of in GTO circles...as for tread wear and such...everything is a compromise...higher tread wear numbers usually means a harder compound...lower, softer...and these numbers can be deceiving as there is no standard for treadwear like there is for speed ratings...some like our OE Goodrich tires...I don't find them too grippy unless our cars are just that torquey that everything overpowers them...good luck with your search...
Bill


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have Dunlop Direzza DZ101s on my 03 Grand Am, and I believe the sidewall claims a treadwear rating of 200 as well. I run them only in summer (Blizzaks all the way for winter) and I've put about 8,000 miles on them since I bought them, rotating once. Without spinning them really, I've only worn off between 1/32" - 1/16" of tread, but I take turns hard. There's very little sidewall roll with them if you keep them inflated properly... which I have to do every other day, since one found a nice drywall screw, and another has a bead leak - but I blame that on the installer.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Just put a set of Goodyear Eagle GT's on my car about 200 miles ago. Car drives amazing now and traction is much better. Don't know about longterm treadwear yet but so far I'm happy.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing possibly since I know Im hard on tires....
> 
> This was the cheapest tire I could find on Discount Tire....
> 
> ...


They are running a special on the Dunlops with $50 off so that would put all 4 tires at $370 something out the door.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

silversport said:


> Do you guys see snow???...if not, the General UHPs are highly thought of in GTO circles...as for tread wear and such...everything is a compromise...higher tread wear numbers usually means a harder compound...lower, softer...and these numbers can be deceiving as there is no standard for treadwear like there is for speed ratings...some like our OE Goodrich tires...I don't find them too grippy unless our cars are just that torquey that everything overpowers them...good luck with your search...
> Bill


I see snow,but if it snows I usually don't go anywhere anyways so I am not worried about buying a certain tire because of the weather factor.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Best All-Season tire is Bridgestone Potenza 960AS in stock size. I put them on my goat, I drive in the snow, rain, and dry. Great traction in all weather. Great tire wear. No road noise. About $175 each but well worth it for a tire that lasts about 40k miles.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Best All-Season tire is Bridgestone Potenza 960AS in stock size. I put them on my goat, I drive in the snow, rain, and dry. Great traction in all weather. Great tire wear. No road noise. About $175 each but well worth it for a tire that lasts about 40k miles.


I don't want to pay much for tires because I'm in the process of doing suspension mods right now and am doing what I can afford for now.I intend on buying better tires when I can afford new wheels.

I first want to get my suspension done then new wheels will come maybe at income tax time.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the General UHPs were about $90 per...pretty inexpensive for a nice tire...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

General Exclaim UHP
Average Customer Review 4.0 of 5.0 Star Rating 
Read Reviews Review this Tire 
See Comparable Tires
Size 245/45ZR-17 95W BSW
UTQG 380AA
Speed Rating Z*

I see they are now $116 in the Chicago area...
Bill


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Might have known..........just checked and the **** heads at Discount Tire pulled the discount on the Direzza's.They even raised the price on the Star Specs I was also considering!!!

Time to shop elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My bad... just checked and the DZ101s have a treadwear rating of 300, not 200.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't replaced the factory tires on my '05 yet but I believe I'll go with Goodyear Eagle GT when I do. I've put them on other performance cars I've owned and always been pleased. My "hard" driving is limited to occasional runs in the mountains -- nothing extreme.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I don't want to pay much for tires because I'm in the process of doing suspension mods right now and am doing what I can afford for now.I intend on buying better tires when I can afford new wheels.
> 
> I first want to get my suspension done then new wheels will come maybe at income tax time.


Tires make or brake the car. No sense in getting suspension mods without good tires. I've seen too many RWD cars die due to cheap tires.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Tires make or brake the car. No sense in getting suspension mods without good tires. I've seen too many RWD cars die due to cheap tires.


You may be right.I've been thinking about going ahead and buying the KDW2 's since the price has increased on the Dunlops.

It really boils down to what I can afford after I buy the rest of my suspension parts.........I currently only have King rear springs.

I still need to buy shocks,struts,RR bushings,strut mounts/bearings and the front King springs.........I will be ordering a few more things next week.I have to buy little by little then install them all at once.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> You may be right.I've been thinking about going ahead and buying the KDW2 's since the price has increased on the Dunlops.
> 
> It really boils down to what I can afford after I buy the rest of my suspension parts.........I currently only have King rear springs.
> 
> I still need to buy shocks,struts,RR bushings,strut mounts/bearings and the front King springs.........I will be ordering a few more things next week.I have to buy little by little then install them all at once.



Im also working toward buying RR bushings for front and back, strut mounts/bearings... and im going to replace all the bushings I can with the Energy Master Bushings set... and later on ile add whatever it doesnt come with. Then struts and springs....

I may of misunderstood you a little when you said you were going to wait til you get new wheels to get new tires... if your new wheels are going to require a different size tire... then I would totally understand why you want to get some cheapies until you get your real rims...

I want to get Kooks Headers w/high flow cats and then get Corsa Sport exhaust... but, im starting to think maybe I should do suspension work first. What do you guys think?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Im also working toward buying RR bushings for front and back, strut mounts/bearings... and im going to replace all the bushings I can with the Energy Master Bushings set... and later on ile add whatever it doesnt come with. Then struts and springs....
> 
> I may of misunderstood you a little when you said you were going to wait til you get new wheels to get new tires... if your new wheels are going to require a different size tire... then I would totally understand why you want to get some cheapies until you get your real rims...
> 
> I want to get Kooks Headers w/high flow cats and then get Corsa Sport exhaust... but, im starting to think maybe I should do suspension work first. What do you guys think?


I'm planning on getting 18 inch wheels,but I won't be able to afford them for a while after I spend the money on the suspension.

I don't regret doing my headers and catback first though.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

TY ROBSGTO... going to keep saving up for the Headers and Catback.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I decided to go cheap after all so I ordered the Dunlop DZ101 at $99 each,just 2 for now until I get the suspension done because my 1 front tire is smurfed up from strut rub I think.No use in putting a new tire there until I'm done so I'll just put the 2 best in the front and the new ones in the rear.Hope to have everything done in the next 2-3 weeks.

I ordered the Pedders big bore damper package which includes the Big bore shocks,GSR II struts,endlinks,strut mounts/bearings and bumpstops. Lovells RR bushings have been ordered as well.

I already have rear HD King springs and am about to order HHD King front springs.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Damn sucks to hear your having strut rub problems.... I was hoping my GTO wouldnt have those problems but if your having those problems... chances are I probably am or will soon.

Sounds like you bought a good amount of suspension parts though... should fix the problem for sure if you ask me. 

I really want to grab a Energy Suspension Master Bushing set, Front RR bushing/castor, rear RR bushings to hold me over until I can afford a nice kit from pedders. 

Chances are though ile just wait and get one of these kits although I havent decide if I should get the drop or the zero drop.... from what I understand about these cars when you drop them you sacrifice ride quality.

I was talking with Svede on this post http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/6-speed-shifter-19992/ and he was saying that he felt a 1/2" - 3/4" drop was good and improved the stance and handling. I just thought that these cars really weren't made to be dropped considering all the rub issues. But I suppose if you roll the fenders and buy a nice Kit... or build your own kit, you can get away with it. 

Whats your opinion on dropping these cars Rob if its your daily driver?


Track 2, Zero Drop Kit
Wretched Motorsports

or 


Track 2, Drop Kit
Wretched Motorsports

I was also looking at these two street kits...

Serious Street
Wretched Motorsports

Street 2
Wretched Motorsports


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Poolshark1321 said:


> Damn sucks to hear your having strut rub problems.... I was hoping my GTO wouldnt have those problems but if your having those problems... chances are I probably am or will soon.
> 
> Sounds like you bought a good amount of suspension parts though... should fix the problem for sure if you ask me.
> 
> ...


My car is my DD for now.My roads are not the greatest and may feel alot of the road with such a stiff suspension,but I can deal with it.You want to factor in what kind of ride you'll want to have when choosing your parts.

Personally I think a slight drop is fine,but for me I got the stock height rear HD Kings(440-550 spring rate) because when I buy aftermarket wheels assuming the offsets won't be optimal I would like to get away with not having to modify the rear quarters with a staggered setup if possible.That's part of the reason behind me buying such a stiff spring.

The front King springs(350-500 rate) I'm ordering are a 1/2 drop because I like the raked look.

IMO the GTO is too big to be slammed and looks kinda odd at certain angles being lowered a ton.Now if I owned a rice burner and not a muscle car it would be slammed though.

I will not pretend to know much about suspension work though because I don't,just ask all the members that have gotten pm's from me regarding all that stuff.

I did a ton of research and asked anybody and everybody on the forums that seemed to have the knowledge about these things.I owe alot to alot of people for being very helpful with my suspension setup and I hope they know how much all their help was appreciated.

Got a question just ask around there are a ton of people that know their stuff,me not included.lol


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I just put the DZ101's on the rear today and I must say I am impressed,for a cheap tire they stick very well. I know it's only been 1 day,but I tried to spin them today will no luck at all.Only $99 each,can't beat them for that price!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool, keep us informed how they hold up... I'm very interested in getting a set since they worked so beautifully on my Grand Am.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rob something you may want to consider is having your stock rear wheels widened. you can go 9-9 1/2" and altho it's pricey it's cheaper than 4 wheels of something else. on 9" "stock" wheels i have Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals which Tire Rack tested as being as good or better than Goodyear KDWs and was able to fit 285s in he back with just modest fender rolling and suspension upgrades that it needed anyways. great looks and traction


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Rob something you may want to consider is having your stock rear wheels widened. you can go 9-9 1/2" and altho it's pricey it's cheaper than 4 wheels of something else. on 9" "stock" wheels i have Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals which Tire Rack tested as being as good or better than Goodyear KDWs and was able to fit 285s in he back with just modest fender rolling and suspension upgrades that it needed anyways. great looks and traction


How much would it cost to have the 2 widened?

Is there any way of making a 265 look right with a 245/45/17 on the front?
265/??/17


----------

